# Using a heat pad on the same side as a background??



## Kransas (May 24, 2020)

I'm planning my first vivarium build and am looking to house an emperor scorpion. I've heard it is not a good idea to put the heat pad on the bottom as they will burrow to escape heat. Instead the advice I've heard suggests putting it on the side of the tank. I have a 10 gal 20x10x12. My question: is it ok to mount the heat pad on the "back" of the tank behind the background? Say I had one of those cork bark background panels on the back of the tank and installed the heat pad so it was mounted on the left or right side of the back. Would that negatively effect the adhesive of the background, mitigate the heat transferred, etc etc? Or is it best to mount the heat pad on the left or right side panel of the tank? New to all this and just wanting to provide my future scorp with the best home possible. Thanks in adavance for any advice!!


----------



## Two short legs (May 24, 2020)

Yep two one side ,not the bottom of your housing.but better not to obstruct the heat.


----------



## moricollins (May 24, 2020)

Depends what the background is made of, but it is likely to either cause issues with the background or not heat effectively since the background is insulating to keep OUT the heat

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Royalty (May 24, 2020)

My backgrounds use styrofoam as a base. Styrofoam was used as insulation when my spiders were shipped. I would keep it away from the background


----------



## Dorifto (May 24, 2020)

If you make your own background you will be able to use the heat behind the background. Since you can make a part of the background of a thin layer of joint mortar that acts like a natural radiator, and the rest with polyurethane and paint it with joint mortar. If you use a regular background will act like a insulator.

The thin part of the cave is joint mortar alone, the rest is painted (joint mortar) polyurethane.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kransas (May 24, 2020)

Thanks for the responses! I'll look into using joint mortar. Dorifto again with the awesome tarantula pic!


----------



## Dorifto (May 24, 2020)

Thanks!!!


----------

